# I need summer dinner ideas!



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

So, I've realized in planning our dinners that most of the stuff I make is pretty cold-weather fare -- stews, soups, chilis, pastas (like baked ziti). I need more summer menus! (Other than grilling out, of course -- we do that, too.) Any great suggestions? Stuff that's fast/easy to make is a big plus


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What kind of stuff does your family like?  Pasta dishes, rice dishes, salads, meat-and-two-veggies dishes?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

A friend taught me this simple recipe that's a big hit:

One tube of biscuits - flatten these as much as you can and put in a muffin tin, so they form a little bowl in the bottom
ground beef - browned, put in the cups
barbecue sauce - I put just a dab on top of the beef
cheese - I use colby jack, sprinkled liberally on top

Then just bake according to the biscuit instructions.  For Pilsbury homestyle biscuits (don't get the Grands; they're too big) it's 8-10 minutes, so only maybe 20 minutes total prep time.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Marianne, those sound good!

Susan, it's mostly just me and DH -- the 2-year-old pretty much still just samples our dinners and eats his own food at this point. We're not terribly picky eaters ... neither of us like mushrooms, but that's about as particular as we get!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Ever since I've discovered microwaved corn on the cob, life has changed forever.

Just put the ears into the 'wave husks and all (trim the tassels first). Six minutes for four ears. Hold under the cold water tap to peel (the cob will keep the corn hot); the silk comes off with the husks. All the vitamins stay where they are instead of getting drowned in cooking water. 

It's magic, I tell you, magic.

CK


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I had NO idea you could do that! I'll definitely have to give it a try!


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

A summer favorite around our house:

1 polska sausage, cooked
1 cup or so of peas (frozen and thawed, or fresh steamed or stir fried)
1 cup or so of carrots (frozen and thawed, or fresh steamed or stir fried)
cooked spaghetti noodles
some Italian dressing

Mix everything together.  Wal-lah.  This one is great because it's good either warm or cold.  I don't remember what the original recipe EXACTLY called for... I remember it called for a LOT of Italian dressing and we ended up just eyeing it because it was too greasy.  We've played around with this and had corn, sugar-snap peas, and other veggies in here too.  Basically you just throw together however much you'll need to feed the amount of people you need to serve.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Having had kids in sports for the last 10 years, simplicity in the summer is the name of the game. We grill everything, and then use that through out the week. Usually on Sundays or Mondays I grill about 8 chicken breasts that have been marinated, and then we use those during the week for quick fixes like chicken quesdillas, chicken tacos, chicken and rice, etc!

We also do burgers and hot dogs this way, so it is super easy to just grab. I always have salad on hand, usually the bag kind so, again, going for the simplest.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> A friend taught me this simple recipe that's a big hit:
> 
> One tube of biscuits - flatten these as much as you can and put in a muffin tin, so they form a little bowl in the bottom
> ground beef - browned, put in the cups
> ...


MMM that sounds good.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Tonight's dinner and a favorite.

Steak tips marinated in balsamic vinegrette and lots of chopped garlic.

Grill steak tips and serve over ceasar salad.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Ever since I've discovered microwaved corn on the cob, life has changed forever.
> 
> Just put the ears into the 'wave husks and all (trim the tassels first). Six minutes for four ears. Hold under the cold water tap to peel (the cob will keep the corn hot); the silk comes off with the husks. All the vitamins stay where they are instead of getting drowned in cooking water.
> 
> ...


I had not idea you could do that I love corn


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Anne said:


> I had not idea you could do that I love corn


I forgot to add that you might have to adjust cooking time according to ear size. The big 'uns will take 10 or so minutes for four ears. I'd suggest peeling one and testing for doneness. A single medium-sized ear takes about five minutes.

It tastes so fresh! Far better than boiled.

CK


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out the rice cooker thread just above this one.  They are doling out some seriously delicious sounding recipes!

Kathy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Summer we do lots of horiatiki salad, hummus, tzatziki, olives, dolmas, bruschetta with whatever we toss on the grill. Usually lamb chops or leg of lamb, pork tenderloin, chicken.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I forgot to add that you might have to adjust cooking time according to ear size. The big 'uns will take 10 or so minutes for four ears. I'd suggest peeling one and testing for doneness. A single medium-sized ear takes about five minutes.
> 
> It tastes so fresh! Far better than boiled.
> 
> CK


MMm Thanks for the info. I will have to try it.

Anne


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I do whole chickens in my slow cooker then you can use the meat for tons of things - chicken salad, chicken pot pie, chicken tacos, chicken and rice, etc. 

I also brown up ground beef and make it into taco mix (using whatever you would put into that) then I put it in the fridge - I usually do this first thing in the morning while it is cool -- then we make up a big salad and warm some of the meat in the micro (not too hot just warmed up) and put it on the salad with sour cream, salsa, cheese whatever.  

I roast up a bunch of veggies (or grill) and keep in the fridge too - you can do panini (sp?) with just the veggies and tomato and provolone .... or serve over rice, or pasta, or even on pizza.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, you guys! I will definitely have to check out the rice-cooker thread (I have one and love it!).

Rho, I love your idea of cooking a whole chicken in the slow cooker! How do you do that? My toddler loves chicken, and I often end up buying rotisserie chickens at the store for him, but I'm sure this would be cheaper!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

For when things have to be really fast and easy, I have two standby dinners.

One is something my daughter calls rainbow rice.  Prep time is involved, but can be the day before or can be from leftovers.  You need plain cooked rice, some cooked or grilled chicken cut into bite-sized pieces, a couple of slices of bacon (cooked and crumbled), and some frozen veggies (I use mixed peas and carrots, but corn works too, or any other mix).  And two or three eggs.

Heat up the rice if you pre-cooked it  --  or just boil some rice right before dinner.  In a separate pan, scramble the eggs.  Add the chicken, the bacon, and the veggies to the rice.  Stir in some soy sauce.  Fold in the scrambled eggs.  At various times, I've also used up chopped spring onions, shallots, and bean sprouts in this. 


The other is high-sodium, so it's not very healthy....  but it's fast!  You need one box of Goya yellow rice, four hot dogs, and half a bag of frozen peas.  Cook the rice according to the package.  Slice the hot dogs into about 1/4-inch slices.  Five minutes before the end of the cooking time for the rice, throw the hot dog slices into the rice pot.  Three minutes before the end of the cooking time, add the frozen peas.  Stir and serve.  Not very healthy, but fast, easy, tasty, and visually appealing (bright yellow and bright green, plus the hot dogs).


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I also like to put a whole chicken in the crock pot.  I wad up balls of aluminum foil about the size of golf balls and put them in the bottom (to keep the chicken up out of its own fat). Spray the inside of the crock with Pam.  I usually just season the chicken with seasoned salt and a little pepper, but sometimes get a  little more creative and use other seasonings.  Then just put the chicken in the pot, (don't add any liquid).  Cook on high till done ( 3-4 hours or longer, it won't get dry).  The chicken is so tender it falls off the bone.  You can eat it as is or use in recipes.  I put my crock pot out on the patio in the summer to keep the house cool and odor free.  It can be used much like supermarket rotisserie chicken and is much cheaper. It also allows you to control the sodium which can be way too high in rotisserie chickens.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Whole chicken in the crockpot is so great. Come home from work and there's magic chicken waiting for you without a hot kitchen. Hey, I live just outside Sacramento, heat is a big deal here in the summer!

*Wash a 3-4 pound roaster and shove either a quartered onion or a lemon that you've punched holes in the peel with a fork into the cavity. Rub with a little salt and pepper. If you're a skinless chicken person, leave it on for cooking and take it off after. 
*If you want vegetables with your chicken, wash and cut into large chunks 2 carrots, 2 stalks celery, an onion and 3-4 potatoes. Put them on the bottom of the crockpot. 
*If you just want the chicken, make four loose balls (I'd say fist sized, but I have tiny hands) of aluminum foil and put them on the bottom of the crockpot.
*Put the chicken, breast side down, on top of the vegetables/tin foil.
*Add a half cup of liquid - wine, broth, or water. 
*Cover and cook 8-10 hours on low, 4-5 hours on high. 

Main thing is something to keep the chicken from touching the crock and a bit of extra moisture to keep it from drying out. The chicken will be pale as sin though, not the lovely brown the rotisserie makes though. On the plus side, the meat just falls off the bone so if you're doing chicken with the intent of using the chicken for other recipes, this is THE way to do it. I've done fancier rubs on the chicken, but that's something you can pretty much fiddle with as it suits you. 

And, of course, since you'll have a chicken carcass handy, crockpot chicken stock is a no brainer: put the carcass and gizzards in the crockpot, add chunks of carrot, celery, and onion. Toss in pepper corns, thyme sprigs, sage and a bay leaf. DO NOT SALT. Add cold water to top. Put it on low overnight (at least 10 hours). Strain the solids out and chill, skim the fat once it's solidified. Voila, chicken stock better than anything the grocery store will ever sell you. I freeze 4 ounce portions in muffin tins so I have pucks of broth in an easy to use in recipes size.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MMM all these dinners sound so good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Since a hot kitchen isn't usually a concern for me, I just roast a whole chicken in the oven  --  roasting pan with a small rack, no spices or anything, just roast until done, then use the meat for salads or whatever.  

I confess that if I'm taking the meat off the bones while it's still warm, I'll occasionally have a piece of the crispy skin too.  I'd miss that if I did it in the crockpot.  

But after reading these suggestions, I think I'll have to try it in the crockpot just for the convenience of being able to leave it there all day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Instead of using balls of foil to keep the meat off the bottom of the pan, use potatoes, carrots, turnips, onions, celery or what have you.  This has the added benefit of flavoring the juices if you have any thoughts of making gravy.

We like Kalua Pig. . . . 

You use a pork shoulder or butt -- don't get a 'good' pork roast because it doesn't work well.  Use a relatively inexpensive cut.  Put it in the crock pot.  In a separate bowl combine:  

1½ tablespoons of sea salt
1 tablespoon of MSG
¼ c soy sauce
1 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
1 clove (or more) garlic, crushed
1 piece of ginger, crushed (more or less to taste)
1 tablespoon liquid smoke

You sort of stir this around until it's kind of paste-like and spread it on the top of the pork.  Put the lid on the crock pot and cook it on low for 18 to 24 hours.  We'll put it in before bed and have it for dinner the next evening.

Here's the thing: it will seem 'done' when you get up but the idea is to cook it until it is literally falling off the bones.  You can start poking at it in the morning and if there are already bits of bone falling out feel free to remove them from the pot.

When you're ready to eat, remove the pork, sort out the bones and any fat, shred it and pour the drippings into a large bowl so you can remove the rendered fat.  We serve it with rice and whatever veggie you like (salad or coleslaw is good in the summer) and the drippings are good flavor for the rice.

The original recipe called for MUCH more salt-ish things.  We think this is just about right, but you can reduce the salt and MSG if you wish.  If you want barbecue pork for sandwiches, you should remove it and shred it an hour or so ahead of time, then put it back in the pot with your favorite barbecue sauce.

Advantages:  doesn't heat up the kitchen. . . smells wonderful. . . .and it's ready whenever anyone wants to eat so it's a good "grazing" meal if you have people coming and going:  pork in the pot, rice in the cooker, and a salad in the fridge.  And YOU get to be with your guests/family!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, that sounds wonderful...  I can just imagine the yummy smell...  and I really want to try that out, but most of the time I'm cooking for two others who won't eat pork or beef    

so I'm wondering.....  if I made that, and then just used it up in lunches for myself, how long would it take?  How many servings would you guess (few enough that I can get through that before it goes off)?  And does it reheat well?  Or have you tried freezing it in portions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It can be frozen just fine. . .the meat and the drippings, but will last pretty well in the fridge too.  Just heat in the microwave when you want to eat it -- a little moisture with the meat to heat helps.  You'll find the 'drippings' will gel in the fridge. . .and will be quite strong (salty) so if using that to flavor rice or something else be sure to dilute with water.

We usually do make it when we're expecting folks for dinner, but have also done it for just the two of us.  Left overs can be used with "Manwich" to make sloppy joes, or made into a burrito with whatever sounds good, or thrown in a veggie/rice stir fry thing.  How much there actually is will depend on how big a hunk a pork you have. . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, that sounds really good. Have you tried it without the MSG?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have not tried it without the MSG. . . .we don't have any issues with it. . . .but the amount I put in is less than half what the original recipe called for.  I am not enough of a chemist to know what the MSG does, but I don't think it would hurt to leave it out.  I should also mention the original recipe said to do it in the oven in a cover roaster and only for 4 to 5 hours. . .so the MSG might partly be there to tenderize. . . .since we do it in the crock pot for nearly a day, that's not really an issue!  The Hawaiian's do it in a pit lined with banana leaves . . . this is as close as we've come without digging a hole in the back yard!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

everyone posted exactly how I do my chicken - and I must try that pork recipe - that sounds great - and the rice recipe sounds good too -- I'm saving those for sure.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Ever since I've discovered microwaved corn on the cob, life has changed forever.
> 
> Just put the ears into the 'wave husks and all (trim the tassels first). Six minutes for four ears. Hold under the cold water tap to peel (the cob will keep the corn hot); the silk comes off with the husks. All the vitamins stay where they are instead of getting drowned in cooking water.
> 
> ...


YOU are brilliant! How did you discover this?! My daughter wanted me to grab some at Target last night "because they are only $.25" and I completely forgot to go back and get them after I got the things I was afraid I would FORGET if I did not get THEM right away! I could eat some corn for lunch!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

marianner said:


> A friend taught me this simple recipe that's a big hit:
> 
> One tube of biscuits - flatten these as much as you can and put in a muffin tin, so they form a little bowl in the bottom
> ground beef - browned, put in the cups
> ...


Wow! This sounds so simple! I shall try it for dinner, I think since I am using muffin pans... I can try some with Taco Sauce and some with "sloppy-joe" sauce too! I have discovered that I should NOT, I repeat NOT watch my DVR'd "Diners, Drive-Inns & Dives" BEFORE breakfast, because like this thread it is making me HONGRY! (Yep, Texas girl thru-n-thru) I am thinking of some recipes to post... but not while I am famished... I will eat first!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I use this marinade a lot in the summer and then either grill or cook in a skillet. It's great for chicken or beef. I cut up the chicken/beef into smaller pieces and use for tacos or salads or leave the meat by itself as a main dish. This marinade is sooo delish. I always get requests for it when I serve it to other people.

The McCormick Grill Mates Montreal Steak Seasoning can be bought in bottles in the spice section of either Costco or your grocery store. It is much less expensive at Costco but you have to buy a huge bottle. It also can be used as an amazing rub too. I use soy sauce in place of the vinegar and add an extra tsp of the seasoning. I also marinade for much longer than the recipe says - usually a couple of hours if I have the time.

Montreal Steak Marinade

2 tsp. Grill Mates® Montreal Steak Marinade
1/4 cup oil
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons red wine or white vinegar
1 1/2 pounds beef*, pork, chicken or lamb

1. Mix Marinade Mix, oil, water and vinegar in small bowl. Reserve 2 tablespoons marinade for basting. Place meat in large resealable plastic bag or glass dish. Add remaining marinade; turn to coat well.

2. Refrigerate 15 minutes, or longer for extra flavor. Remove meat from marinade. Discard any remaining marinade.

Another thing I do is use my crock pot a lot in the summer. This cookbook has never steered me wrong . There are so many delicious recipes that aren't just soup or stews and perfect for summer. If you get the cookbook let me know and I'll share some of my favorites with you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I use this marinade a lot in the summer and then either grill or cook in a skillet. It's great for chicken or beef. I cut up the chicken/beef into smaller pieces and use for tacos or salads or leave the meat by itself as a main dish. This marinade is sooo delish. I always get requests for it when I serve it to other people.
> 
> The McCormick Grill Mates Montreal Steak Seasoning can be bought in bottles in the spice section of either Costco or your grocery store. It is much less expensive at Costco but you have to buy a huge bottle. It also can be used as an amazing rub too. I use soy sauce in place of the vinegar and add an extra tsp of the seasoning. I also marinade for much longer than the recipe says - usually a couple of hours if I have the time.
> 
> ...


that marinade looks good -- will be trying that -- I also think I have that crockpot cookbook -- I will have to look around - it sounds familiar to me.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't know, bacon wrapped corn on the cob on the bbq is pretty awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I don't know, bacon wrapped corn on the cob on the bbq is pretty awesome!


Wow...2 of my favorite foods...have to try this one!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We use butchers string to hold the bacon on the corn and then just clip it off after it's grilled. Yummmmmm


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YOU are brilliant! How did you discover this?!


/blushes and says, appropriately, 'Aw, shucks.'

Actually, I was desperate. Corn is such a chore. Strip the ears, make sure the silk's all off, boil the water, watch the stove, dispose of the incredible amount of silage left behind in the process...

With the microwave it's just toss 'em in, set the timer, wait for the bell to ding, peel like a banana.

I've read the posts here about bacon-wrapped grilled corn, and my mouth waters whilst my waistline wails. 

CK


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I don't know, bacon wrapped corn on the cob on the bbq is pretty awesome!


How long do you grill the corn?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Till it's done and the bacon is cooked. idk, my husband is the one that grills it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I do the grilling but I don't have luck with corn....I never get it gone enough but I do want to try this with the bacon wrapped around it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I can ask my hubby when he gets home later for you.


----------

